# Your shades in foundations/concealers



## Jennifer (Oct 14, 2005)

let's put our shades for all the foundations (powders, too) we've tried that have matched our skin. that way, when someone needs a recommendation for a shade in a brand they've never tried, they can come in this thread and see if there's a match. when we try something new, we update our list!

*stila foundation:* 30 watt

*mac concealer:* nc20*becca foundation:* nude

*becca powder:* sesame

*shu uemura concealer:* 7yr medium light-h

*kevyn aucoin foundation:* sx05

*chanel foundation:* limpide nude

*biotherm tinted moisturizer:* pale 01

*stila tinted moisturizer:* light


----------



## trazille (Oct 14, 2005)

aryt!

MAC: NC25

Revlon Colorstay: mix of buff and nude (a pinch)

Diorskin: 200

Sonia Kashuk: Soft Bisque

Prescriptives: Fresh Pale Shell (discontinued)


----------



## Sophia (Oct 14, 2005)

Mac NC20

Clinique Neutral 05, not exactly my shade,it's a little darker but Clinique doesn't make a shade similar to mine, to foundations!!!

Clinique Loose Powder Transparency 03

Estee Lauder Double Matte powder 02 light/medium


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Oct 14, 2005)

Foundation:

Prescriptives Virtual Matte: Fresh Camellia

Prescriptive Flawless: Camellia

Stephane Marais (now discontinued): P0

Powder:

Laura Mercier Loose Setting: Translucent

Laura Mercier Pressed Powder: Translucent


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 14, 2005)

Foundation:

T LeClerc- Caramel

Anthony Braden- Butter

Elizabeth Arden Flawless Finish Bare Perfection- Beige

Concealer:

MAC Prep and Prime Eyes- Medium Dark

Powder:

T LeClerc- Abricot


----------



## Deja357 (Oct 14, 2005)

MAC Select Tinted Moisturizer - NC50

MAC StudioFix - C8

Estee Lauder Double Wear - Spice

Estee Lauder Equalizer - Nutmeg...I think


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 14, 2005)

Foundation:

mac select tint, studio tech, studio fix nc45

mac select spf 15 nc50

presciptives vitual matte fresh tan

prescriptives flawless tan

loose powder nc40

pressed powder nc45

blot powder dark

concealer:

select moisturecover nw30

studio finish nw40

select coverup nc45


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 14, 2005)

With half of the foundations I've tried, the lightest shade has been too dark... Here are the ones that have worked for me:

Foundation:

Prescriptives Traceless Foundation in Level 1

L'Oreal Mattique Foundation in Soft Ivory

Concealor:

L'Oreal Air Wear Concealor in Fair

L'Oreal Visible Lift Eye Concealor in Fair

Powder:

CoverGirl Professional Loose Powder in Translucent Fair

L'Oreal Hydra Perfecte in Light

Prescriptives All Skins Powder in Level 1

Here are the ones that were too dark even with the lightest shade






Foundation:

Maybelline Dream Matte Mouse in Light 01

Clinique Superfit Makeup in Shell

Max Factor Panstick in Nude Ivory (I think that was the color name)

Concealor:

Prescriptives Camoflauge Cream in Yellow/Orange Light


----------



## FeistyFemme (Oct 14, 2005)

*Px Virtual Skin*: Real Vellum

*Px Virtual Matte*: Fresh Vellum

*Clinique Superfit*: Creamwhip

*Clinique Almost Makeup*: Light

*Bobbi Brown Moisture Rich*: Warm Ivory

*MAC Studiofix*: C2

*Aromaleigh Pure Powder and Pure Cover*: 2W

*Revlon Colorstay Natural*: Buff

*Max Factor Panstik*: Nude Ivory

*Sonia Kashuk Radiance TM*: Tint 1

*Cover Girl Clean Oil Control Makeup &amp; TruBlend Powder Foundation*: Classic Ivory

*Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer*: Ivory To Fair

*Physician's Formula Mineral Wear Powder*: Translucent


----------



## Liz (Oct 14, 2005)

well. i can go from being nc30-nc43 depenfing on how much i tan/exfoliate. lol

so...

mac studiotech/fix: nc30-43

chantecaille future skin: shea

mac tinted moisturizer: nc 43

laura mercier tinted moisturizer: almond

stila illuminating foundation: 60/50 watts


----------



## Liz (Oct 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* woah 70 watts Liz!
me


Stila - 60 Watts, E/F, Dark 
MAC - NC40-43, C4 
NARS - St Tropez 
Chantecaille - Shea &amp; Sand 
Armani - 6.5 
Becca - Tan, Mocha 
Kevyn Aucoin - SX10/SX11
 lol ok. i think not that dark then. not quite sure about the numbers since they're downstairs.


----------



## Zoey (Oct 14, 2005)

Foundation:

Kanebo cream foundation: Cool sand

Dior:100

MAC: NC15/NC20

Revlon colorstay Lite:02 buff(only summer),all other Revlons are too dark for me

L'oreal Perfect match:W1 vanilla ivory

Maybelinne dream matte mousse:classic ivory 2

Avon Calming effects: Nude

Collistar:Fondotinta Illuminante 01

Powder:

Estee Lauder AeroMatte: 1W transparent


----------



## Liz (Oct 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* only said woah, cos my Mum is 70 watts! hehe. i edited it. i guess it's the other way around since i'm lighter than you sometimes.


----------



## Liz (Oct 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* me


Becca - Tan, Mocha
 trisha, are those the loose powders? do you know which one is the loose powder but the next lightest one from what you use?


----------



## krazysexxykool (Oct 15, 2005)

Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick &amp; Compact Foundation- *Warm Almond*

Iman Creme To Powder Foundation- *Clay 6*

TARTE Smooth Operator- *Cover Up*

Sephora All Over Skin Liquid Foundation- *D50 Warm Mocha*


----------



## krazysexxykool (Oct 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Deja357* MAC Select Tinted Moisturizer - NC50MAC StudioFix - C8

Estee Lauder Double Wear - Spice

Estee Lauder Equalizer - Nutmeg...I think

Love the new pic Deja, very cute!


----------



## DCBorn (Oct 15, 2005)

Mac Studio Tech NC50

Prescriptives Flawless Real Cocoa

Becca Luminious Skin Sienna


----------



## erica_1020 (Oct 15, 2005)

Great Thread my colors

MAC Select Tint NC45

MAC Studio Fix C7

Px Virtual Skin Real Antelope

Clinique Superbalanced in Golden

Bobbi Brown Moisturizing in Golden

Don't use all these, but they have been the best matches not neccessarily the best formulas, I am hard to match though.


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 15, 2005)

Mmm, all these colors are making me hungry... Caramel, Almond, Mocha, Cocoa.... Why can't my shades have cool names like these? I'm always "Ivory" or some other polite word for "white as a sheet", lol


----------



## MacSux (Oct 15, 2005)

Great Idea!

MAC NC15

Laura Mercier Porcelain Ivory

Bobbi Brown Porcelain

Chantecaille powder foundation Petal

Stephane Marais P0

Shu Water Perfect Liquid 964

GA LSF #2

Lauar Merceir Tinted Moisturizer Porcelain

Benefit Non-Fiction #1

Bobbi Brown Concealor in Porcelain

Stephane Marais Concealor #1

Laura Merceir Secret Camouflage #2

KA SX02


----------



## krazysexxykool (Oct 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* Mmm, all these colors are making me hungry... Caramel, Almond, Mocha, Cocoa.... Why can't my shades have cool names like these? I'm always "Ivory" or some other polite word for "white as a sheet", lol GG you are funny!!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 15, 2005)

Chantecaille Future Skin - Shea/Sand

EL Dbl Wear - Shell Beige

Scott Barnes Creme - Amber/Caramel

Shiseido Powdery Foundation - O40

Cle de Peau Satine Foundation - O20


----------



## Sophia (Oct 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* Chantecaille Future Skin - Shea/WheatEL Dbl Wear - Shell Beige

Scott Barnes Creme - Caramel

Shiseido Powdery Foundation - O40

Cle de Peau Satine Foundation - O20

Rosie what shade are you in MAC? I'm asking to see if we have the same coloring, because I'm looking my coloring in EL Doublewear! I'm a NC20


----------



## MARIAN (Oct 15, 2005)

JOE BLASCO SPECIAL DARK OLIVE #1 OR HONEY

NC50

C7

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* let's put our shades for all the foundations (powders, too) we've tried that have matched our skin. that way, when someone needs a recommendation for a shade in a brand they've never tried, they can come in this thread and see if there's a match. when we try something new, we update our list!


*stila foundation:* 30 watt

*mac concealer:* nc20*becca foundation:* nude

*becca powder:* sesame

*shu uemura concealer:* 7yr medium light-h

*kevyn aucoin foundation:* sx05

*chanel foundation:* limpide nude

*biotherm tinted moisturizer:* pale 01

*stila tinted moisturizer:* light


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 15, 2005)

my colours are clinique shade 14 and benefit non fiction in 03 - plus concealer in fair

xxxc


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 15, 2005)

The only two foundations that I can really say matched my skin tone nearly to perfection were:

Sisley Phyto Teint Eclat in 'Soft Beige 2'

Estee Lauder Maximum Cover Lightweight Foundation SPF 12 in 'Light 04'

I'm fair with slightly yellow undertones.


----------



## Laura (Oct 15, 2005)

Fantastic thread Jennifer! Here's my shades

EL DoubleWear: Fresco

MAC: NC25 (i think!)

Dior Diorskin Fluide: 200

Lancome Adaptive: 01 or 02

Chanel Double Perfection: Beige 40

Trace, we've the same kinda colouring as far as i can see. I dont suppose you know what you shade you take in Prescriptives Flawless Skin, do you?!


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 15, 2005)

perscriptives flawless skin foundation: cream 02


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 16, 2005)

Okay here's mine..I am usually the lightest shade in any line.

Benefit- Jax and Volume 1

MAC- NC15

Revlon-Buff

Chanel-Limpid

Estee Lauder-Bone....Ha! Everytime I went to get this I was embarassed. "Can I get a Bone?...guess I have a dirty mind.

Prescriptives-Ecru

Laura Mercier- Ivory

LORAC- Porcelain

Dior-201

Bare Minerals-Fair


----------



## suzukigrrl (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm usually the lightest shade with yellow undertones.

BE: Fair, it is almost too pink for me but Fairly light is almost too dark

Clinique City Base oil-free: Cloud

Mary Kay: Ivory 104

Almay: Buff


----------



## ChiQT (Oct 16, 2005)

MAC Studio Fix NC45


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2005)

Foundation: Shiseido UV White - Ocher 20

MAC Studio Fix - NC25-NC30

MAC Studio Tech - NC27 - NC30

Pur Element Mineral Foundation - MF5(Cappucino)

Powder: Shiseido Loose Powder - #2(Warm Beige)

MAC Blot Powder - Medium

Primer: Shiseido UV White Control &amp; Protect Base Cream - Ivory

Shiseido Benefiance Luminizing Day Essence

MAC Prep &amp; Prime Eye - Medium

Concealer: Shiseido The Makeup Concealer - # 2 Medium

MAC Select Moisturecover - NW25


----------



## Liz (Oct 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Liz, the next lightest under mine is:
Wheat (yellow based)

heres the link

http://www.beccacosmetics.com/shop/d...=5&amp;ProductID=8

tho it says Wheat are in the same category Light Tan to Tanned, Wheat is actually lighter ( i could have worn that one too but i wanted something neutral since my fndt is already yellow based) x

thanks! dang it! i knew i forgot to check something out at sephora today!! argh.

i'm probably wheat though



. i did my makeup today and used shea, and it looked like i had on white powder, so i had to put on different foundation. heheehe. yay tanning! lol


----------



## anne7 (Nov 28, 2005)

Bumping this for more girls to post theirs! I am having a foundation crisis where I feel nothing is really matching me anymore, but I will post what I use.





CG - Classic Ivory

Jane - Fair Enough

L'Oreal - Pale

Bare Escentuals - #1 Fair


----------



## kuanyin (Nov 28, 2005)

Hmmm, can't remember what shade of Estee Lauder I used to wear. But I have been using a slight tanning moisturizer, so it wouldn't work anymore probably.

Maybelline Dream Mousse - Medium Beige 2

Revlon Age Defying Liquid - 10 Sand Beige (is too light) AND

Mary Kay Medium Coverage - Beige 400 (is too dark)... SO...

I mix them together!


----------



## trazille (Nov 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Fantastic thread Jennifer! Here's my shades
EL DoubleWear: Fresco

MAC: NC25 (i think!)

Dior Diorskin Fluide: 200

Lancome Adaptive: 01 or 02

Chanel Double Perfection: Beige 40

Trace, we've the same kinda colouring as far as i can see. I dont suppose you know what you shade you take in Prescriptives Flawless Skin, do you?!

oh my i dont know laura



i've only tried virtual matte (fresh pale shell), which is a discontinued shade now.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Nov 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *anne7* Bumping this for more girls to post theirs! I am having a foundation crisis where I feel nothing is really matching me anymore, but I will post what I use.




CG - Classic Ivory

Jane - Fair Enough

L'Oreal - Pale

Bare Escentuals - #1 Fair

Have you had a chance to try Prescriptives? I'm paler than paste and their lightest color matches. I'm assuming you're pale too, by the colors you listed. Those colors are dark on me.


----------



## anne7 (Nov 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SamanthaBNYC* Have you had a chance to try Prescriptives? I'm paler than paste and their lightest color matches. I'm assuming you're pale too, by the colors you listed. Those colors are dark on me.





Nope, there isn't a Prescriptives counter nearby. I would want to try them since I heard they match light skin tones, but I wouldn't buy a foundation without trying it first. Maybe I could order samples from their website??


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 28, 2005)

i'm updating my list, so i'm gonna copy and paste my other list, too!

*stila foundation:* 30 watt

*mac concealer:* nc20*becca foundation:* nude

*becca powder:* sesame

*shu uemura concealer:* 7yr medium light-h

*kevyn aucoin foundation:* sx05

*chanel foundation:* limpide nude

*biotherm tinted moisturizer:* pale 01

*stila tinted moisturizer:* light

*laura mercier foundation:* warm ivory

*laura mercier concealer:* sc-3

*kanebo concealer:* medium

*kanebo foundation:* natural beige

*mac blot powder: *medium


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 28, 2005)

MAC: (Moistureblend foundation) NC42

(Blot Powder) DARK

Perscriptives : (Flawless Skin) DUSK 25 B/R

L'Oreal : (True Match Foundation) SAND BEIGE

Maybelline: (Dream Matte Mousse) PURE BEIGE


----------



## kurczak (Nov 28, 2005)

Clinique Superbalanced 01 Petal

Kanebo LF 202 Soft Beige

Diorskin Compact 202

Meteorites Guerlain Beige Chic 03

Usally the lightest colors of all brands.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Nov 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *anne7* Nope, there isn't a Prescriptives counter nearby. I would want to try them since I heard they match light skin tones, but I wouldn't buy a foundation without trying it first. Maybe I could order samples from their website?? There was a post on this board (makeup) last week about QVC selling Prescriptives and having a very good return policy. Apparently, you can order the full size and if it doesn't match they take it back no questions asked. You might want to look for that thread, as it gives more information. Maybe the Prescriptives website would try to get you samples, they give them out free at the counters, so it's worth a try. HTH.


----------



## anne7 (Nov 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SamanthaBNYC* There was a post on this board (makeup) last week about QVC selling Prescriptives and having a very good return policy. Apparently, you can order the full size and if it doesn't match they take it back no questions asked. You might want to look for that thread, as it gives more information. Maybe the Prescriptives website would try to get you samples, they give them out free at the counters, so it's worth a try. HTH. I will have to check that out! Thanks Samantha!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 29, 2005)

I've only been color matched for MAC. I'm NW45/NC45 Studio Tech, and NW45 Select SPF 15.


----------



## beige1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Estee Lauder Doublewear in Fresco

Clinique Superfit in Neutral

and the best setting/touch up powder for me has been Mac Studio Fix in N4

Beige1


----------



## SexxyKitten (Dec 1, 2005)

Covergirl Tinted Moisturizer: light

aaaaaand

I bought my first MAC item ever today. Got fed up with NOTHING matching my skin so after I got paid (a little more than I expected--which caused this spending spree)

MAC Moistureblend Foundation in NC15. It's perfect!


----------



## devinjhans (Dec 1, 2005)

i haven't tried many that matched except mac, but i will post those:

mac select tint, studio fix, pressed powder: nc45

mac loose powder: nc40

mac select spf15: nc50

mac studiotech: nc44(??)

mac studiofinish concealer: nw40 and nw30

mac select moisturecover: nw40 and nw30

mac blot powder: dark

prescriptives virtual matte: fresh tan


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 1, 2005)

I've tried many, the darker shades are for summer.

Bobbi Brown - Almond/Warm Almond

MAC - Nc45/50

Jane Iredale (Mineral) - Fawn/Maple

Clinique Perfectly Real - 36/38

Revlon New Complexion - Caramel


----------



## anne7 (Dec 5, 2005)

Bumping this thread again...add yours girls!


----------



## snj (Dec 8, 2005)

Bobbi Brown smooth skin foundation - warm natural - 4.5


----------



## kellianne76 (Dec 8, 2005)

Prescriptives = Fresh Camellia

Revlon Color Stay = Ivory

L'oreal True Match= Alabaster

Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse = Porcelin Ivory


----------



## anne7 (Dec 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kellianne76* Prescriptives = Fresh CamelliaRevlon Color Stay = Ivory

L'oreal True Match= Alabaster

Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse = Porcelin Ivory

Sounds like we are similar Kelli! I was tempted to get the TrueMatch awhile ago, now I know to try Alabaster if I end up trying it! See how useful these lists can be, girls?




I'm updating mine since I got 2 new ones...

Revlon ColorStay Natural - Ivory

Maybelline Dream Matte - Light #1 (a bit dark in the winter, broke me out though.



)

Revlon Age-Defying for Dry Skin - Fresh Ivory

L'Oreal QuickStick - Pale (a bit dark in the winter)

CoverGirl- Classic Ivory


----------



## barbi53657 (Dec 9, 2005)

Mac C7


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 25, 2006)

BUMP! i have a new one and i'm gonna copy my other list, too...

*stila foundation:* 30 watt

*mac concealer:* nc20

*becca foundation:* nude

*becca powder:* sesame

*shu uemura concealer:* 7yr medium light-h

*kevyn aucoin foundation:* sx05

*chanel foundation:* limpide nude

*biotherm tinted moisturizer:* pale 01

*stila tinted moisturizer:* light

*laura mercier foundation:* warm ivory

*laura mercier concealer:* sc-3

*kanebo concealer:* medium

*kanebo foundation:* natural beige

*mac blot powder: *medium

*laura mercier tinted moisturizer:* nude


----------



## Sophia (Jan 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* BUMP! i have a new one and i'm gonna copy my other list, too...
*stila foundation:* 30 watt

*mac concealer:* nc20

*becca foundation:* nude

*becca powder:* sesame

*shu uemura concealer:* 7yr medium light-h

*kevyn aucoin foundation:* sx05

*chanel foundation:* limpide nude

*biotherm tinted moisturizer:* pale 01

*stila tinted moisturizer:* light

*laura mercier foundation:* warm ivory

*laura mercier concealer:* sc-3

*kanebo concealer:* medium

*kanebo foundation:* natural beige

*mac blot powder: *medium

*laura mercier tinted moisturizer:* nude

Jenny I'm a NC20 too and I want to ask you if you find the Stila TM Light a little yellow.


----------



## CamaroChick (Jan 25, 2006)

I love this topic!

*Laura Mercier Oil Free Foundation*: *Vanilla Beige*

*Max Factor Pan-stik: True Beige*

*Prescriptives Oil Control*: *Fresh Vellum*

*At least, it used to be -- it seems like they may have changed their colors lately, because this now seems a bit too light for me. And I haven't tanned or anything....

*Estee Lauder Lucidity: Natural Linen*

These are the only ones I can think of that are/were a perfect match for me. Most others are "close but no cigar" colors.


----------



## Sophia (Jan 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* reposting mine
Stila IPF - 60 Watts

Stila ILF - 60 Watts

Stila Sheer Pressed Powder - Dark

Stila Tinted Moisturiser - Dark

Stila Foundation Stick - F

Stila Perfecting Concealer - E/F

MAC Studiotech - NC40

MAC Face &amp; Body - C4

NARS - St Tropez

Chantecaille Future Skin - Shea

Chantecaille Total Concealer - Shea

Armani - 6.5

Becca LSC - Tan

Becca Pressed Powder - Mocha

Becca Loose Powder - Mocha

Kevyn Aucoin SSE- SX10/SX11

Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturiser - Sand

Tarte Smooth Operator - Incognito

Trish isn't weird that you're a NC40 and we both wear the Dark Stila Sheer Powder?


----------



## Sophia (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes at least the mua told me that was the right shade for me!!


----------



## anne7 (Jan 25, 2006)

I have new ones!

Revlon Colorstay Natural - Ivory

Revlon Age-Defying (dry skin formula) - Fresh Ivory (must note this is a *tad* pink on me, but not too bad)

Almay Kinetin Skin-Smoothing - Buff (BEST match)

Covergirl Trublend - Classic Ivory

L'Oreal Quickstick - Pale


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sophia* Jenny I'm a NC20 too and I want to ask you if you find the Stila TM Light a little yellow. to be honest with you, i don't know. it was when i FIRST got into makeup, so it might've been just a tad off. i never noticed anything wrong with it, though, and neither did anyone around me (ones that would definitely point it out). sorry i wasn't much help! oh, and it was before stila came out with more shades, too!


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 26, 2006)

MAC NC 20/25

BE Fairly Light/Light

BB Sand

CG Classic Ivory, Creamy Natural, Buff Beige

Almay Naked/Nude

Maybelline Classic Ivory, Nude (AR)

Revlon Buff

Loreal Quickstick Nude Beige

to name a few...


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 26, 2006)

here's mine:

Px Flawless skin - champagne 04 y/o (my fave)

BE in 102 Fairly Light

Origins Nude

Mary Kay Ivory 202 (or maybe 302) cant remember

nothing else has really matched, MAC was horrid on my skin


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey all just thought I'd add mine for the other ghosts among us, lol:

Prescriptives foundation in Fresh Camellia

Origins Original Skin Pressed Makeup in Rice 08

Armani Silk Foundation Powder in 1

T. LeClerc Pressed Powder in Ivoire

LORAC Satin Makeup in M1

Shu Uemura Nobara Cream Foundation in 983

Shiseido Stick Foundation in I00

Kevyn Aucoin SXE in 01

L'Oreal True Match Foundation in C1 Alabaster

LORAC Concealer in 01 (I think)

And these two were a tad yellow for me but still workable:

LOLA Sheer Foundation in Porcelain Doll

Chanel Double Perfection Fluide in Limpide Nude(ack who uses limpide to describe a color...lol)

Hope that helps!


----------



## Nessicle (Jan 26, 2006)

Cool thread!!

Foundations

*Stila TM: *light

*Revlon CS: *Buff

*Estee Lauder Double Wear: *Ecru

*MAC Studio Tech and fix: *NC20

*MAC F &amp; B: *mixture of N1 and C2

*Origins Nude and Improved: *sheer latte (for when I am tan)

Powder

*MAC Loose powder: *NC20

*MAC blot powder: *Medium/Dark

*Max Factor Creme Puff: *Translucent


----------



## pieced (Jan 26, 2006)

I need foundations with more of a yellow skin undertone...

Foundation: Lancome - Color ID - no.05

Shisedio - Stick foundation - B60 - Natural Deep Beige

Powder: Clinque - Stay Matte Sheer Pressed Powder- no.03 - Stay Baige

Lancome - Color ID Powder - no.05

Concealer: Clinque - Airbrush - no.02

Blush: Nars - Ninotchka

EsteÃ© Lauder - Tender Blush - 213 Rosewood


----------



## kaeisme (Jan 26, 2006)

Prescriptives Flawless Skin: Ecru

MAC: NC15

Bobbi Brown: Porcelain

Revlon: Ivory


----------



## Summer (Jan 26, 2006)

MAC NC 20

And BE 1.2

that's all I know.


----------



## MACaddict (Jan 30, 2006)

MAC Select Tint NC50

MAC Select Sheer Pressed Powder NC40

DiorSkin Powder Foundation in 700 Cinnamon

Bobbi Brown Even Finish Foundation Compact in Golden

Bobbi Brown Sheer Pressed Powder in Golden Orange


----------



## Nessicle (Feb 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* Okay here's mine..I am usually the lightest shade in any line.
Benefit- Jax and Volume 1

MAC- NC15

Revlon-Buff

Chanel-Limpid

Estee Lauder-Bone....Ha! Everytime I went to get this I was embarassed. "Can I get a Bone?...guess I have a dirty mind.

Prescriptives-Ecru

Laura Mercier- Ivory

LORAC- Porcelain

Dior-201

Bare Minerals-Fair

Do you find the EL in Bone a little too light? I use Buff in CS and find Bone to be just a little bit too white for me


----------



## Mirtilla (Feb 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sophia* Mac NC20Clinique Neutral 05, not exactly my shade,it's a little darker but Clinique doesn't make a shade similar to mine, to foundations!!!

OMG!!!! We're "foundation twins"



I've exactly the same shades and, about Clinique, my skin is a little bit darker than Neutral #05


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 13, 2006)

bump!

*stila foundation: *30 watt

*mac concealer: *nw20

*becca foundation: *nude

*becca powder: *sesame

*shu uemura concealer:* 7yr medium light-h

*kevyn aucoin foundation: *sx05

*chanel foundation:* limpide nude

*biotherm tinted moisturizer: *pale 01

*stila tinted moisturizer: *light

*laura mercier foundation: *warm ivory

*laura mercier concealer: *sc-3

*kanebo concealer: *medium

*kanebo foundation: *natural beige

*mac blot powder: *medium

*laura mercier tinted moisturizer:* nude

*mac studio fix fluid: *nc15


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 13, 2006)

here are the foundations i have:

Clinique perfectly real mu- shade 30

Clinique city stick foundation- 05 (vanillia stick)

Clarinis true radiance foundation- praline

i dont usuallywear foundation, so i dont really have much of it. im a more concealer stick/liquid gal.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 13, 2006)

*Foundations*

Stila Natural Finish Oil-Free = Shade D

Stila Illuminating Liquid = 40 Watts

Stila Sheer Face Tinter Moisturizer = Dark

Mary Kay Medium-Coverage = Beige 402/Bronze 500

bareMinerals = Medium/Medium-Beige/Tan

*Powders*

Stila Sheer Pressed Powder = Medium

Stila Illuminating Powder = 40 Watts

Mary Kay Dual-Coverage = Beige 400/Bronze 507 

*Concealers*

Stila Eye Concealer = Medium

Stila Cover Up Stick = Shade D

Mary Kay = Beige/Yellow/Light Bronze

***Mary Kay colors depend on the season and whether or not I've been tanning (which I don't anymore). I'm not a 100% match all the time anyway, I've always had problems making MK look right on me, which is why I switched to Stila (perfect EVERYTIME!)


----------



## maryfitz24 (Apr 13, 2006)

MAC: sheer tint in nc20 (perfect match!)

Stila: tinted moisturizer in Bare

Prescriptives: traceless in level 1, Virtual Matte in Fresh Cream

Laura Mercier: tinted moisturizer in Porcelain (a little light but next color is too dark)

Clinique: Perfectly Real in shade n1, moisture sheer tint in fair (slightly darker than my skin)

Mary Kay: Ivory

Aromaleigh: 1C/1N

Bare Escentuals: Light

Serious Skin Care: tinted and regular foundation in light

Bobbi Brown: Sand

Powder

NARS: loose powder in Beach

Prescriptives: pressed powder Virtual Matte in Level 1

Clinique: pressed powder in Stay Buff (became too orangey after a while)

Clinique: loose powder in transparency neutral

Bobbi Brown: loose powder in pale yellow


----------



## hgoff79 (Apr 13, 2006)

Liquids:

Chanel Multi-Vitamin Soft bisque

Lancome Adaptive Creme 1

Color ID I-30

Photogenic Ivory 2

Renergie Lift Porcelaine 20

Mary Kay medium coverage Ivory 204

Powders:

Lancome Dual Finish Matte Porcelaine I (same in fragrance free)

Photogenic Ivoire

Mary Kay Ivory 200

Concealers:

Lancome Maquicomplet Ivoire

Photogenic Light Buf/Ivoire mixed

Mary Kay Ivory


----------



## paranoidsponge (Apr 13, 2006)

Foundation:

MAC NC30

Concealer:

L'Oreal Ideal Balance Light/Medium (a little light but next darker colour was way too dark)


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 15, 2006)

i added concealers to the title!

keep 'em coming


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jun 25, 2006)

My skin, I would say has more pink/red in it when I look at it with no makeup.

So, does this mean I am suppose to use foundation with a YELLOW tone, or a Pink tone or a Orange tone????

I always get confused about this???


----------



## vav (Jun 25, 2006)

MAC: nc25-27

Lancome teint idole: 01 beige albatre, 03 beige diaphane and 04 beige nature

photogenic ultra naturel:01 and 03

adaptive:01 (but i guess i could use 03 and 04 as above)

Diorskin sculpt:020 and 030

Shiseido: I 20

Powder:

Lancome poudre majeur in transluside-the lightest


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 25, 2006)

Bare Minerals in medium beige

J Lynne mmu in medium warm 3.4

Concealer:

Prescriptives Camoflage Cream in yellow/orange Medium 04


----------



## Lia (Jun 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *JoAnnAtkinson* My skin, I would say has more pink/red in it when I look at it with no makeup. 
So, does this mean I am suppose to use foundation with a YELLOW tone, or a Pink tone or a Orange tone????

I always get confused about this???

I think pink, since yellow would mix and turn your face orange


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 26, 2006)

Prescriptives Virtual Matte: Fresh Cream

Revlon Colorstay: Buff

MAC: NC20

Benefit Boi-ing: Light

Prescriptives Camouflage Cream: Y/O Light

Prescriptives Traceless Concealer: thought I was Level 2, but I no longer see Level 2 online

Clinique Line Smoothing Concealer: Light

Clinique Advanced Concealer: Matte Light

I've tried a million foundations but I just can't remember the shades that I wore.


----------



## kissmewhenicry (Jun 26, 2006)

foundation

lancome photogenic/color id : 03

be : 1.2 n 2

mac : nc 30 --&gt;sucks when oxidised

should get a concealer too..my scars're scarywooo..


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 26, 2006)

Diorskin Fluide: 200

Lancome teint Idole Ultra: Ivoire 4N

Cover Girl Tru Blend: 420 Creamy Natural

Revlon Colorstay: Nude


----------



## runtagua (Jun 26, 2006)

Not that many, really...

foundation:

stila b / 20 watts

MAC N3

Bobbi Brown sand

EDM Fairly Light

Neutrogena HSE 10 Ivory to Fair

stila TM light

concealer:

stila perfecting a

stila stick b

stila undereye light

BB creamy concealer sand


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 1, 2006)

bump!


----------



## Leony (Aug 1, 2006)

LMAO. I can't believe I couldn't find my post here lol.

OK, here's my shade in fndt, I don't use a concealer so I don't have anything to post for concealer.

EL Double Wear: Honey

That's all, I've only used two brands of foundation so far, EL and LM. LM was too dark for me so that was a mistake but EL honey is matched with my skin tone.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* LMAO. I can't believe I couldn't find my post here lol.
OK, here's my shade in fndt, I don't use a concealer so I don't have anything to post for concealer.

EL Double Wear: Honey

That's all, I've only used two brands of foundation so far, EL and LM. LM was too dark for me so that was a mistake but EL honey is matched with my skin tone.

LMAO when you said "here's my shade in foundation", it made it seem like there was a long list coming and you only listed one LMAO you're cute


----------



## Leony (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* LMAO when you said "here's my shade in foundation", it made it seem like there was a long list coming and you only listed one LMAO you're cute



Heehee


----------



## LVA (Aug 1, 2006)

Jennifer - i think u and i have the same shade, what shade of ColorStay do u wear ?


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* Jennifer - i think u and i have the same shade, what shade of ColorStay do u wear ?



i was gonna add that in, but i didn't because i was tanned when i used the sample i bought and it's too dark for me when i'm not tanned! i believe i'm buff, but i'm not 100% sure, though. sorry


----------



## LVA (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i was gonna add that in, but i didn't because i was tanned when i used the sample i bought and it's too dark for me when i'm not tanned! i believe i'm buff, but i'm not 100% sure, though. sorry



no problem, i use buff too, think that's the lightest shade, i can't remember ....


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* no problem, i use buff too, think that's the lightest shade, i can't remember .... I think Colourstay has Ivory has well


----------



## LVA (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* I think Colourstay has Ivory has well



hehe .. yeah, it does, thx for pointing it out Kim


----------



## maryfitz24 (Aug 1, 2006)

> MAC: sheer tint in nc20 (perfect match!)Stila: tinted moisturizer in Bare
> 
> Prescriptives: traceless in level 1, Virtual Matte in Fresh Cream
> 
> ...


----------



## rlise (Aug 1, 2006)

well it real tough for me to get a liquid that matches. so i use tinted moisturizers

CG Smoother moisture tint- light to med.( i use this daily)

depends on season and tan:

clinique superbalanced- 27 alabaster (N)

Almay Clear Complexion- 6789-02 Naked

Almay Nearly Naked- Nearly Nude

Powder:

Clinque gentle light PP- 01 gentle glow 2

almay clear complexion powder- translucent 01

Loreal Bare Naturale- Light ivory 458

Concealer:

CG fresh complexion- buff biege


----------



## ivette (Aug 1, 2006)

jen- here's my info: Lancome

concealer- photogenic light buff

foundation- photogenic buff #6

i tried other brands, but don't remember the colors


----------



## alliestella (Aug 1, 2006)

Foundation :

MAC : NC25-30

Bobbi Brown : Warm sand

Powder :

MAC : medium

Bobbi Brown : soft sand

Concealer :

MAC : NC20

Bobbi Brown : sand


----------



## arphsfriend (Aug 1, 2006)

Maybelline Wonder Finish Medium 4

Maybelline Stay Pure 50

Clinique City Base Golden

L'Oreal translucent light


----------



## varsana (Aug 30, 2006)

I haven't used many foundation as I'm pretty new to makeup. My shades are:

Revlon Colorstay: 220 Medium Beige

Estee Lauder Double Wear: 05 Shell Beige


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 30, 2006)

*Foundation:*

Aromaleigh 2YL &amp; 3YL

Bare Minerals Light &amp; Medium

*Concealer*

Bobbi Brown Concealer Kit in Sand

Bobbi Brown Corrector in Bisque

Bare Minerals Bisque/Summer Bisque

Aromaleigh Pure Cover 5


----------



## Thais (Aug 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif let's put our shades for all the foundations (powders, too) we've tried that have matched our skin. that way, when someone needs a recommendation for a shade in a brand they've never tried, they can come in this thread and see if there's a match. when we try something new, we update our list!


*stila foundation:* 30 watt

*mac concealer:* nc20*becca foundation:* nude

*becca powder:* sesame

*shu uemura concealer:* 7yr medium light-h

*kevyn aucoin foundation:* sx05

*chanel foundation:* limpide nude

*biotherm tinted moisturizer:* pale 01

*stila tinted moisturizer:* light

Bare Escentuals foundation: Medium beigeEveryday Minerals foundation: Medium beige, intensive formula.

Sheer Cover: I got the medium kit, and the "latte" foundation matched my skin better.

MAC Studio finish concealer: NC35 (when applied on my bare skin, this concealer is too dark, but when used in conjunction with EDM medium beige foundation, it is just perfect).


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 30, 2006)

I am C2 Mac Face and Body Foundation and NC 25/30 in other Mac foundations. I am bisque in Bobbi Brown concealor and foundation.


----------



## fsumom456 (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Chantecaille Future Skin - Shea/SandEL Dbl Wear - Shell Beige

Scott Barnes Creme - Amber/Caramel

Shiseido Powdery Foundation - O40

Cle de Peau Satine Foundation - O20

how do you like the scott barnes foundation? I am thinking of trying but have to order it online, since they dont sell it in the stores near me yet..thanks,

pam


----------



## liltweekstar (Sep 1, 2006)

MAC NW20

Stila 30 Watt

Chanel Double Perfection Creme Powder Cameo


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 1, 2006)

Foundation:

MAC Select SPF 15: NC35

MAC Studio Fix Fluid: NC35, NC40

Bobbi Brown Moisture Rich: Warm Beige 3.5


----------



## korina981 (Sep 1, 2006)

*MAC Studio Fix Fluid- NW25*

Estee Lauder *Ideal Light Brush-on Illuminator - Light/Medium*

Bare Escentuals- Light 2.0

*Estee Lauder- Shelle Beige (all though this one makes me look brownish/orangish- it is for yellow undertoned ppl and I guess I should definitely stick to pink toned foundation)*


----------



## chocobon (Sep 2, 2006)

MAC SFF NC 37

Red Earth Liquid foundation No.3

Clarins Matte Finish Foundation in Sunlit Beige

MAC select sheer loose powder NC 15

TBS pressed Powder 02

Studio Touch Up stick concealer NC 40


----------



## Nazarite27 (Sep 19, 2006)

DCBorn....

You and I wear the same shades....

Studio Tech NC50...I love this it matches perfectly.

Prescriptives Flawless in Real Cocoa...Love this too!!

Now, I want to try Becca and Bobbi Brown.


----------



## Jinjer (Sep 19, 2006)

If I'm home (SVG) MAC SFix Powder in C8...in a slightly colder climate, C6

Revlon Colorstay Liquid/Creme to powder Toast

I have yet to find a concealer that matches perfectly


----------



## patricia69 (Nov 21, 2006)

Bobbi Brown- 4.5 Warm Tan

Armani- 5.5 or 6.5

True Illusion - Loreal- True Tan

Estee Lauder- Shell beige.. little bit too dark for me

I love virtual skin by prescriptives.. but the lady in the counter gave me a wrong color ( honey) Its too dark for my skin coz i do have yellow undertone..

So DO GUYS KNOW WHICH COLOR WOULD FIT ME?


----------



## hushabye (Nov 24, 2006)

any other NW43/NW45 people?

MAC - NW43/45

Christian Dior - 800 (mocha)

Lancome - Suede 4 ©

Mary Kay - 607 (bronze)

Avon - Beautiful Bronze

MAC blot - deep dark

Revlon - Cappucino

Stila - J and for concealer, L. For the illuminating line, i use 100 watts and 120 as a concealer


----------



## Shelley (Nov 24, 2006)

Foundations

Lise Watier Teint- Sunshine (use during winter months), Bronze (for summer)

Cover FX (Natural FX) M 50

Concealer

Quo Illuminating Concealer- #3

Powder

Setting FX Loose Powder- Dark

MAC Blot Powder- Medium-Dark


----------



## han (Nov 24, 2006)

why are there gifts involved


----------



## maryfitz24 (Nov 24, 2006)

MAC: sheer tint in nc20 (perfect match!)

Stila: tinted moisturizer in Bare

Prescriptives: traceless in level 1, Virtual Matte in Fresh Cream

Laura Mercier: tinted moisturizer in Porcelain (a little light but next color is too dark)

Clinique: Perfectly Real in shade n1, moisture sheer tint in fair (slightly darker than my skin)

Mary Kay: Ivory

Bare Escentuals: Light

Serious Skin Care: tinted and regular foundation in light

Bobbi Brown: Sand

EDM: light neutral intensive and fairly light intensive

Alima: W2

Powder

NARS: loose powder in Beach

Prescriptives: pressed powder Virtual Matte in Level 1

Clinique: pressed powder in Stay Buff (became too orangey after a while)

Clinique: loose powder in transparency neutral

Bobbi Brown: loose powder in pale yellow


----------



## Imaginatrix (Nov 24, 2006)

... Porcelain, 1, Fair, or Ivory, whatever brand I choose. In general, the LIGHTEST shade possible.

(Look at my userpic and you'll see why; I've had times when I've even gotten away with using talcum powder as foundation  )


----------



## susanks1 (Nov 24, 2006)

EDM - Fairly Light Warm

Philosophy - Warm 2


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why are there gifts involved what?


----------



## hushabye (Nov 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what? i was wondering about that too ...


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 3, 2006)

Foundation

Laura Mercier Moisturizing: Golden Beige

Laura Mercier Silk Creme: Hazelnut Beige

Concealer

Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage: SC-5


----------



## Darleene (Jan 5, 2007)

Foundation:

Bobbi Brown: Beige

Chanel: 42

MAC: NC30

BE: Light

Concealer:

MAC NW20


----------



## monniej (Jan 5, 2007)

foundation:

prescriptives level 5 base (the rest is custom blended)

concealer:

prescriptives level 5

posner corrective cover cream in medium

powder:

prescriptives magic liquid powder in deep

physician's formula powder palette multi colored face powder in bronzer


----------



## slique (Jan 5, 2007)

I find that Loreal's True Match Super Blendable foundation in Honey Sand really match my skintone! I got a sample in Golden Beige and I use it to conceal around my eye area.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beleza (Jan 6, 2007)

clinique perfectly real powder - 144

mac studio fix - C7

iman liquid foundation - clay 2


----------



## stolenbaby (Jan 6, 2007)

MAC NC15

Armani LSF2

Laura Mercier Warm Ivory (moist.)

MMS Second Skin Fair Blonde

KA SSE SX03

KA Ethereal Pressed Powder EP03

LM Translucent Loose

KA Gossamer Loose Diaphonous


----------



## Gail Evans (Jan 8, 2007)

@ Girl_geek

Quote:
I'm always "Ivory" or some other polite word for "white as a sheet" I hear you, sister! :





Revlon Colourstay 01: Ivory (a little dark)

Loreal TrueMatch C2 (yay! Not the lightest one!!)

Anyone else like this, what do you use?


----------



## stevoulina (Feb 25, 2007)

*Foundation:*

Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer: Light to Neutral

L'Oreal True Match: C1 (but I'm 100% sure, because here in Greece L'Oreal has different names for its shades! Anyway, my bottle says C1 Rose Ivory!)

*Concealer:*

L'Oreal True Match: Warm Fair/Light (it matches PERFECTLY!)

*Powder:*

MAC Blot Powder in Medium


----------



## magosienne (Feb 25, 2007)

let's see :

MAC : NC30

blot powder in medium/dark

L'orÃ©al (true match) in France it's R1 but on the US website it's N3 (



)

AgnÃ¨s b : beige chair (too dark for me though)

Stila concealer in fair


----------



## shimmerE (Feb 26, 2007)

I have pale/light skin with red/peach tones.... and it is hard to find a neutral color without it being to yellow or pink.

*Foundation:*

MAC: NC25

Bare Escentiuals: Fairly Light, Fair and sometimes mix with Medium to darken up

Prescriptives: Flawless Skin in R/O Peach 13

Prescriptives: AnyWear Multi-Finish (Compact Foundation) in R/O Peach 13

Revlon: New Complexion One-Step (Compact MakeUp) in Ivory Beige 01

Neutrogena: SkinClearing Oil-Free (Compact Foundation) in Classic Porcelain 20

Almay: Nearly Naked (Touch-Pad Liquid MU) in Nearly Neutral02

*Concealer: *

Prescriptives: Flawless Skin Total Protection in Level 2 Cool

Prescriptives Camouflage Cream: R/O Light 06

BE: Bisque and Well Rested

Cover Girl: Invisable in Light

Neutrogena: Visibly Firm Eye Treatment Concealer w/Copper in Fair 01

Almay: Skin-Smothing Concealer w/ Kinetin in Light

*Loose Powder:*

Bare Escentiuals: Mineral Veil

Clinique: Blended Face Powder in transparency neutral 08

Avon: Set to Go! Translucent Loose Powder in Sheer Light

Avon: Incredible Finish in Classic Ivory C

*Pressed Powder:*

Prescriptives: Flawless Skin in Level 2

Almay: Skin Stays Clean in Light 03

Avon: Personal Match in Ivory

Neutrogena: Fresh Finish in Light 02


----------



## mowgli (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybelline Everfresh: Nude or natural beige

Mac: NW35

Mac Blot: medium

And everything else I mix up :S


----------



## lady_photog (Mar 4, 2007)

Just purchased Stila Illuminating 70 watts--really like it---might just be my new BFF.

MAC Cover Up NC45

MAC Select Tint NC44

Loreal True Match W7


----------



## Shelley (Mar 4, 2007)

Foundation:

CoverFX (NaturalFX)- M50

Lise Watier Teint Lift Anti-Rides SPF 20- Sunshine

Powder:

MAC Blot Powder- Medium/Dark

CoverFX Setting Powder- Dark

Concealer:

Quo Illuminating Concealer- #3


----------



## Jade_M (Mar 4, 2007)

Laura Mercier Oil Free - Warm Ivory

Chanel Double Perfection Fluide - 20 Clair

Prescriptives Custom Blend - (base colour) Cream

Prescriptives Flawless Skin - Cream

Prescriptives Camaflage Cream - Y/O Light

Face Atelier Ultra Foundation - 2

Napoleon Perdis Minimal (plus Stick and Light Diffusing) - Look 2

Stila Illuminating Liquid Foundation - 30 watts

Stila Illuminating Powder Foundation - 20 watts

Stila Sheer Colour (Tinted Moisturiser) - Light

Nars Balanced (also Oil Free and Powder) - Deauville

Becca - Cashmere

Bare Escentuals - Fairly Light


----------



## Mediterranean (Mar 10, 2007)

Mac studio fix NC27 (i think)

Maybelline everfresh (I think thats what its called) honey - too pink for me

Clarins tinted moisturiser - Beige

No7 tinted moisturiser - tan


----------



## alioli (Mar 12, 2007)

i reviewed the entire post and anybody is using *mac nw15*



so i don't know what others brands i can use, cause i find it really difficult to find light foundations


----------



## Mediterranean (Mar 12, 2007)

random question but can anyone tell me what the letter after N stands for in the mac makeup?

For example I'm NC27, the poster abover is NW15, what do the C and W mean? thanks!


----------



## alioli (Mar 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Mediterranean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif random question but can anyone tell me what the letter after N stands for in the mac makeup? 
For example I'm NC27, the poster abover is NW15, what do the C and W mean? thanks!

c means yellow undertonesw means pink undertones


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 19, 2007)

Bump!!


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi,

MAC NC50

Iman Clay 5

Ben Nye Mocha


----------



## patricia69 (Mar 23, 2007)

Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer- fawn

Laura Mercier Silk creme- sand beige

lancome concealer- effacerness beige 111

revlon colorstay- natural tan

mac fix fluid 25nc

Dream matt moussed - sand beige

lancome teinte dole- forgot it


----------



## patricia69 (Mar 29, 2007)

laura mercier oil free foundation - golden beige..

laura mercier concealer S4


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 30, 2007)

These are my closest matches so far:

*MAC Select SPF 15:* NW15 (summer)

*Diorskin Fluide: * Ivory 100

*MUFE Face and Body:* Ivory 20

*Revlon Colorstay w/ Softflex:* Ivory (summer)

*L'Oreal True Match:* N1

*Maybelline Superstay Silky:* Porcelain Ivory (Light 1) (summer)

*Almay Smart Shade: * Light 100 (summer)

*CoverGirl Smoothers Tinted Moisturizer:* Fair to Light

*CoverGirl TruBlend Powder Foundation:* Classic Ivory


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 30, 2007)

mac nc30 or nc35

loreal anything from w3-w6 throughout the year!!!


----------



## CandyApple (Mar 30, 2007)

Mac Studio Fix Fluid- NC15

Prescriptives- Flawless Skin Total Protection Concealer Level 1 Cool


----------



## lourdes1113 (Mar 30, 2007)

MAC SSF NC40

Bare Essential - Medium Beige

Please keep it coming!


----------



## ioannaraluka (Apr 3, 2007)

l'oreal accord parfait - d3 beige dore both foundation and powder

revlon colorstay natural - sand beige 03

rimmel lasting finish - 200 soft beige

rimmel cool matte mouse 201 (for summer)


----------



## patricia69 (Apr 18, 2007)

im loving laura mercier mineral make up in rich vanilla .. it hides my flaws


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Apr 18, 2007)

Here's mine:

Stlia's Natural Finish Oil Free Make-up - F

M.A.C. Studio Fix Powder and Foundation - C6

M.A.C. Studio Finish Concealer SPF 35(for under my eyes only) - NW30

BareMinerals - Medium Tan


----------



## breathless (Apr 18, 2007)

i just use ;

ocean mist cosmetics powdered mineral foundation in sunsilk


----------



## reginaalear (Apr 21, 2007)

This is a great thread. Does anyone know what color Revlon age defying I would wear, I'm MAC NC20. TIA!!


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 21, 2007)

foundation matches-

Dior Airflash, 300 (best)

MAC Studio Tech, NC40 (only in the winter)

Bourjois Luminous, 25 (only during the sunny months)

concealer-

Dior Skinflash Booster Pen, 003

Sephora Cooling Cover Stick, Moyen 02


----------



## banien (Apr 21, 2007)

I Well Need 2 Days To Talk About My Make Up Can You Wait


----------



## igor (Apr 21, 2007)

Well, I have only two foundations to report about:

Revlon Colorstay with Softlex in nude

Shiseido`s fluid in I20


----------



## CubNan (Apr 21, 2007)

Though old, this is an awesome thread.

I'm a MAC NC 25.

NC 20 doesn't seem much lighter. Any opinions?

I notice that no one is listing Bobbi Brown. Had a makeover there yesterday. Made me break out.


----------



## agostina1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Mine are -

Elizabeth Arden - "Sheer Lights" Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer - color Medium

Chanel Pro Lumiere liquid foundation - color Natural

Lancome Fashe Retouche #3


----------



## CellyCell (May 2, 2007)

Bump.

I don't use much face products in order to help clear up past acne scars.

But here ya go:

Foundation

MAC Studio FIX - NC45

Concealor

L'Oreal True Match - Warm (Medium/Deep 8)


----------



## Karen_B (May 3, 2007)

I only have two foundations:

BE mineral foundation in Fair

MAC Hyperreal NC200

I have been lemming Stila's foundations and TM's... but I have to buy online and then it's hard to know what shade to get. Boo.


----------



## purpleRain (May 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *alioli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif c means yellow undertonesw means pink undertones









How do I know if I need the 'c' tones or the 'w' tones? I have a light skintone and I don't know what color I need. I have some red acne scars I need to cover.


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How do I know if I need the 'c' tones or the 'w' tones? I have a light skintone and I don't know what color I need. I have some red acne scars I need to cover.

i suggest you go to your nearest makeup counter and get color match.


----------



## chameleonmary (May 6, 2007)

Estee Lauder Double Wear - Fresco

Max Factor Double Adapt - Natural

These foundations rock!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 13, 2007)

MAC Select SPF 15: NC35-40

MAC SFF: NC35


----------



## newyorkknick (Jun 6, 2007)

mac nc44 studiotech (thick foundation in pan)

mac spf 15 liquid nc45

loreal true match w6

infallible 619 classic tan

estee lauder lucidity 04 medium deep

maybelline 3 in 1 tan


----------



## gennett21 (Feb 20, 2011)

Foundations:

Mac studio tech nc45

Mac studio fix powder nc45

Mac studio fix liquid nc45

Revlon colorstay in combination toast

blot powder dark


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 20, 2011)

*Foundations:* Bobbi Brown Skin in Alabaster (best) Bobbi Brown Tinted Moisturizer in Alabaster Tint Chanel Pro Lumiere 0.5 Intensity #10 Limpide/Nude (Euro) MAC Mineralized Skin Finish in Light MAC Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation in N3 Revlon PhotoReady #001 Ivory *Concealers:* CoverFX CamoflaugeFX in X-Light Laura Mercier Secret Camoflauge SC-1 Maybelline Dream Mousse concealer in 0-1 Fair YSL Touche Eclat #1 (as undereye concealer) Revlon Age Defying Cream Concealer in Light/Pale


----------



## Raii371 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey ladies

Currently i am using REVLON Colorstay Buff and im wanting to try *Napoleon perdis camera finish foundation* but am unsure what shade to get??

IS THERE ANYONE HERE THAT HAS USED BOTH OF THESE AND CAN MAKE A RECOMMENDATION?

Im also looking into trying Shiseido sun protection compact foundation SPF 30+ as well.

Any help would be muchly appreciated =) =)


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 23, 2011)

L'Oreal true match super blendable foundation- NW 6 in the winter and 7 in the summer


----------



## Laced Ivory (Nov 27, 2011)

Diorskin Nude and Diorskin Forever 020.

xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## akicowi (Mar 11, 2012)

Foundation

Mac NC20/25 

Revlon Colorstay in Nude

Shiseido the makeup I20

Chanel Teint Lumiere 20 Clair

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua  Beige Rose 20

Peter  Thomas Roth Unwrinkle Light/Medium mix

Neutrogena Healthy Skin Nude 40

Rimmel stay matte 200 Soft Beige

Illamasqua Skin Base #06


----------



## tismama (Mar 11, 2012)

*mac studio fix fluid: NC40*

*mac studio careblend pressed powder- medium dark*

*mac mineralize satinfinish foundation: NC42*

*mac face &amp; body- c4*

*mufe face &amp; body- #34*

*nars sheer glow- barcelona*

*revlon photoready airbrush- rich ginger*

*covergirl &amp; olay tone rehab- classic tan *

*maybelline dream nude airfoam- honey beige (a tad dark but it matches my neck, so it works)*

*mac studio moisture tint: dark*

*benefit playsticks: jump rope*

*mark foundations: natural *

*avon: pure beige*

*mufe hd: 153*


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jul 11, 2012)

NC20....what is the color match in Bobbi Brown's skin foundation?


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Jul 12, 2012)

MAC (Pro long wear foundation and Studio Fix Powder) NW 45

Laura Mercier TM in Mocha (On some websites/youtube videos many people who are NW 45 wear walnut but I prefer it in mocha)

Benefit Hello Flawless Foundation in Nutmeg

Smashbox TM in Dark

Maybelliene BB Cream in Deep

Lancome Color Ideal in IV-20 C (discontinued)


----------

